# Phred & some of the others



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

here we go sorry on the quality of them like phone cam is rubbish:lol2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

awww my friend had one of those doggies!! she called him mop because of the dredlocks that eventually look like a mop hehehe:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> awww my friend had one of those doggies!! she called him mop because of the dredlocks that eventually look like a mop hehehe:flrt:


LOL he needs a hair cut but i donts want to do it cos he looks lil a ickle ewok with long hair :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Aww Phred looks like he's made himself at home already. He reminds me a bit of a Valhund in some of those pics but his ears are huge :lol2:
Does he behave like a shepherd? 
That Lhasa looks like an imposter :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Evie said:


> That Lhasa looks like an imposter :lol2:


Rofl I just said that to the other half! Nice to see Phred is settling in already. I'm intrigued as to what exactly he is, gorgeous regardless though.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Evie said:


> Aww Phred looks like he's made himself at home already. He reminds me a bit of a Valhund in some of those pics but his ears are huge :lol2:
> Does he behave like a shepherd?
> That Lhasa looks like an imposter :lol2:


 
Its so funny looking at him Evie cos he has a shep head on like a dashounds body but he has the shep coat too yeps he behaves like a shep lol hyper an playful......gobby as well lol not to mention the shadowing lol my sheps used to shadow me everywhere :lol2:


LOL the lhasa is he is a husky in disguise LOL


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL the lhasa is he is a husky in disguise LOL


Undercover lhasa - could make a great tv detective program :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> Rofl I just said that to the other half! Nice to see Phred is settling in already. I'm intrigued as to what exactly he is, gorgeous regardless though.


LOL 

Yeah i have a feeling he is gds x dashound 



Evie said:


> Undercover lhasa - could make a great tv detective program :lol2:


LOL yeah hmmmm that could be interesting :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

ya know what Em I do believe he is a dwarf GSD. Not Pituitary but the other kind. Going off to google some info for ya. then you can see if it fits him.He looks well settled in already. Your huskys are so welcoming to newcomers:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> ya know what Em I do believe he is a dwarf GSD. Not Pituitary but the other kind. Going off to google some info for ya. then you can see if it fits him.He looks well settled in already. Your huskys are so welcoming to newcomers:2thumb:


 
I know i have to say my lot make me so proud they are very welcoming of other dawgies 

but yeah i agree shell i do think he is full GSD if you just had a pic of his head an not his body then you wouldnt even second guess what he is............its the fact he is so ickle that does make you doubt 

but he has no traits of another dog in him really at all he looks pure bred other than his size


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

i found a female version of phred :flrt::lol2:

Google Image Result for http://www.beloblog.com/KHOU_Animal_Attraction/found/dcp_6192-thumb.jpg


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

*Here you are*

OSTEOCHONDRODYSPLASIAS, LEG DEFORMITIES,

Not sure if hes actually big enough to be one though


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Do ya know what he was sold as when the OP got him?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

He still has some growing to do though as he is only 9 months old 


his body legnth is as long as the husky girls he just has short stumpy legs :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Do ya know what he was sold as when the OP got him?


I have no clue i think that mark too him in from a rescue he was working at


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

im bringin the sheers when we come next cos that las needs its fringe cuttin!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> im bringin the sheers when we come next cos that las needs its fringe cuttin!


 
Noooooooooooo he looks like an ewok thats how i likes it :flrt::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i'm going to have to stop sneezing, every time i do Emma gets a new dog.


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Haven't they both settled in quickly Em :2thumb: Phred is sooooooooooo lush though :flrt:

Jo


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

wow how many is it now emma


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Aww glad my baby beasty boy has settled in miss him loads.

Yeh i got him from a holding pund i work at.

Ive always thought he was GSD x Daschund.


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

he's lovely


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> wow how many is it now emma


 
one or two :whistling2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Aww glad my baby beasty boy has settled in miss him loads.
> 
> Yeh i got him from a holding pund i work at.
> 
> Ive always thought he was GSD x Daschund.


 
i just dont see the daschund in him though other than his size lol im really thinking the more i see his personality come through he may be a mini GSD lol

yeps he is settling well still getting used to routines but he is getting on fab with my lot lol


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

he is lovely  
i am really loving the huge ears:flrt:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

How was he last night did you managed to get him in a crate ?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> How was he last night did you managed to get him in a crate ?


 
He decided he wanted to share with keona she seems to have taken him under her wing lol so i thought why not he slept like a baby snuggled up to her snoring his lil head off lol

she is the one in the vid watching nanook didnt play too rough with him lol 

she is mothering him bless her :lol2:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> He decided he wanted to share with keona she seems to have taken him under her wing lol so i thought why not he slept like a baby snuggled up to her snoring his lil head off lol
> 
> she is the one in the vid watching nanook didnt play too rough with him lol
> 
> she is mothering him bless her :lol2:


Awww bless him, he gives as good as he gets lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Awww bless him, he gives as good as he gets lol


 
Oh yes he does lol but keona likes to think she is his mummy and he seems to be enjoying the pampering from her :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

You have a Vallhund? Where did you get it?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> You have a Vallhund? Where did you get it?


is that what he is pam ? 

we are trying to work out what he is :lol2:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> You have a Vallhund? Where did you get it?


 
that came to my mind when i got him home for the first time and i flicked through my dog breeds book but never thought much of it because his nose looks longer and he look taller than one :s


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> is that what he is pam ?
> 
> we are trying to work out what he is :lol2:


He looks like one.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

google swedish vallhund emma


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> that came to my mind when i got him home for the first time and i flicked through my dog breeds book but never thought much of it because his nose looks longer and he look taller than one :s


 
but compared to mine he looks tiny lol 

I dunno his colours seem too dark for one an his muzzle is slightly longer 

he looks very similar to the pic of the female dwarf GSD i found in that link :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

His bottom half looks like that but his ears are alot bigger than that an muzzle slightly longer thats whats so confusing with him :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> but compared to mine he looks tiny lol
> 
> I dunno his colours seem too dark for one an his muzzle is slightly longer
> 
> he looks very similar to the pic of the female dwarf GSD i found in that link :2thumb:


 They come is varying shades and of course like any other purebred dog some will have differences like legs, length of muzzle etc. Where did you get him?


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Ill see if i have any picture of him from the side and at his height

Got him from me.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Mark brought him over on sat pam :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I got a pretty good pic of him laid down earlier im just gonna up load it : victory:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

A few pictures ive found to see if they help










































Ive got some more on my phone which ill upload soon, they are on him when he was at the kennels.


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Oh yes he does lol but keona likes to think she is his mummy and he seems to be enjoying the pampering from her :lol2:


Typical bloke then : victory:

Jo


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

mrfluff said:


> Typical bloke then : victory:
> 
> Jo


Hes a puff dog, well he was when he was here with me, was a right tart with Barni.

just glad he somewhere is can get the exercise and attention he needs to tire him out.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Heres the one i got of him earlier :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> A few pictures ive found to see if they help
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
awwwwwwwwww butter wouldn melt :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> Typical bloke then : victory:
> 
> Jo


LOL oh yesh :2thumb:



Mischievous_Mark said:


> Hes a puff dog, well he was when he was here with me, was a right tart with Barni.
> 
> just glad he somewhere is can get the exercise and attention he needs to tire him out.


 
LOL yeah he is a big softy bless him though he is deffo giving my lot exercise LOL running rings round them :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

haha those picture were a couple of days after we got him.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL oh yesh :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 haha i knew he would he used to wind Barni up something rotten then when he got told off by Barni he'd scream like a biatch then go back for more.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> haha those picture were a couple of days after we got him.


 
butter does melt though :lol2::2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> haha i knew he would he used to wind Barni up something rotten then when he got told off by Barni he'd scream like a biatch then go back for more.


 
LOL Keona wont let it get that far haha she will tell them of if he squeals :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Awwww he is lovely. He looks bassett hound cross GSD to me, but i haven't got my glasses on


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Heres the one i got of him earlier :2thumb:


 His little legs are just like Chalky's. I love dogs with short fat hairy legs lol.
He does look like he is a runty GSD in these pics doesn't he?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Ragmoth said:


> Awwww he is lovely. He looks bassett hound cross GSD to me, but i haven't got my glasses on


 
LOL fenny is thinking he may be a Vallhund : victory:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Where did you get him from Mark?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> His little legs are just like Chalky's. I love dogs with short fat hairy legs lol.
> He does look like he is a runty GSD in these pics doesn't he?


 
yeah he so looks like a GSD its unbelievable : victory:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

i got him from a stray pound i used to work at, he was only a baby when i got him, still is only a baby but hes grown so much.

when i find my little stick thing ill be able to show you a picture of him int he kennels when i worked there.


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Here is my mums smelly bassett hound as a pup










Why do they always look sad? It upsets me!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Ragmoth said:


> Here is my mums smelly bassett hound as a pup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
so you go awwwwwwww lol 

my uncle has a bassett called berty :lol2:


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

His name is Radley and he smells like a wildebeast. He dislikes me cos i make him have a bath everytime my mum leaves him for me to look after.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Ragmoth said:


> His name is Radley and he smells like a wildebeast. He dislikes me cos i make him have a bath everytime my mum leaves him for me to look after.


 
awwwwwwwwww bless him you big meany you :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I am Svedish and my name is Phred
Heres a link to Vallhunds he could well be one as he will fill out when mature
Swedish Vallhund Breeders UK, Breed Clubs, Swedish Vallhund Puppies, Swedish Vallhund Rescue or he could be a Corgi cross


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Oooo yeah shell he does have a bit of a lo of that one in the pic 


he is still very puppy though is phred he still has a puppy face :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

haha loves the swedish- ness shell!


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Oooo yeah shell he does have a bit of a lo of that one in the pic
> 
> 
> he is still very puppy though is phred he still has a puppy face :lol2:


Such naughtyness in his face 


Forgot to ask what he like the skunks ?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> haha loves the swedish- ness shell!


 
LOL yeah she dint do too bad there did she LOL


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Such naughtyness in his face
> 
> 
> Forgot to ask what he like the skunks ?


LOL Mark he made ma chuckle yest eve.............he got up close to mickey one of my bigger boys............he chased him then when mickey turned round an stomped at him he came running back an sat by my legs :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL Mark he made ma chuckle yest eve.............he got up close to mickey one of my bigger boys............he chased him then when mickey turned round an stomped at him he came running back an sat by my legs :lol2::lol2:


 Bless him hes all mouth, although he almost bit someone when they walked passed our garden, the little shite lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Bless him hes all mouth, although he almost bit someone when they walked passed our garden, the little shite lol


 
there aint no fear of that my yard has a 6ft wood gate an..............4ft wall with 2ft wood fence round the top lol 

he likes kids my gawd he got sooooooo excited when lew cam back on from my mum an dads he went nutz wanting cuddles an kisses :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> there aint no fear of that my yard has a 6ft wood gate an..............4ft wall with 2ft wood fence round the top lol
> 
> he likes kids my gawd he got sooooooo excited when lew cam back on from my mum an dads he went nutz wanting cuddles an kisses :lol2::lol2:


 
O yeh he does love people ESP children he just tends to take it a bit too far when playing sometimes.

I think he was just guarding the house liek shepherds do....


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> O yeh he does love people ESP children he just tends to take it a bit too far when playing sometimes.
> 
> I think he was just guarding the house liek shepherds do....


 
Lew is used to being dived all over anyways so it dosnt bother him lol 

only time he was ever reduced to tears was when meggy jumped up an head butted him in the nose OUCH springers have hard heads LOL


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

dum di dum


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> dum di dum


Feeling okay ?


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Feeling okay ?


well come to think of it, im quivering. 

im actually just really bored, and everyones in bed due to work tomorrow but im an insomniac lol


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> well come to think of it, im quivering.
> 
> im actually just really bored, and everyones in bed due to work tomorrow but im an insomniac lol


me is thinking i should be in bed too, college in the morning but dont really feel that tierd :bash:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> me is thinking i should be in bed too, college in the morning but dont really feel that tierd :bash:


same, but no college, just early morning animal chores, then back to here! lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

i should be in bed too :bash::lol2:


----------



## eightsnake (Jul 20, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> dum di dum


Just a bit off topic, sorry Emmaj, though your new boy is absolutely lovely!

Farmercoope, where abouts in Hucknall are you, I was born and grew up in Hucknall, I moved to London 11 years ago...?

Lorraine


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> i should be in bed too :bash::lol2:


count sheep!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

eightsnake said:


> Just a bit off topic, sorry Emmaj, though your new boy is absolutely lovely!
> 
> Farmercoope, where abouts in Hucknall are you, I was born and grew up in Hucknall, I moved to London 11 years ago...?
> 
> Lorraine


 
LOL thankies :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

eightsnake said:


> Just a bit off topic, sorry Emmaj, though your new boy is absolutely lovely!
> 
> Farmercoope, where abouts in Hucknall are you, I was born and grew up in Hucknall, I moved to London 11 years ago...?
> 
> Lorraine





farmercoope said:


> count sheep!


 
i could count dogs an skunks instead couldnt i :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## eightsnake (Jul 20, 2007)

Emmaj I am surprised you dont pass out with exhaustion at the end of everyday, I have 4 dogs, 2 cats, 10 snakes and a APH and am constantly tired, though I work nights and am on hols at the mo so hence the reason I am up now.

You must be superhuman....:blush:

Lorraine


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

eightsnake said:


> Emmaj I am surprised you dont pass out with exhaustion at the end of everyday, I have 4 dogs, 2 cats, 10 snakes and a APH and am constantly tired, though I work nights and am on hols at the mo so hence the reason I am up now.
> 
> You must be superhuman....:blush:
> 
> Lorraine


 
LOL i wish i was at times.............the late nites have taken their toll on me at the mo an i aint been too well but hey ho lol i plod on :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> dum di dum


 
Sorry I thought you were doing an impression of the swedish Chef off the muppets:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Sorry I thought you were doing an impression of the swedish Chef off the muppets:whistling2:


i reckon he was really : victory:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> i reckon he was really : victory:


tbh i dont no what the swedish chef off the muppets is! but yeah, i was doing that!!:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> tbh i dont no what the swedish chef off the muppets is! but yeah, i was doing that!!:2thumb:


 
lol google him then :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Joe heres a link for ya

YouTube - Muppets- Swedish Chef


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL shell you should of made him do the work himself :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL shell you should of made him do the work himself :lol2:


You know im not the cleverest! Im afraid i wouldnt have been able to find that, it was pretty funny actually! Hmm, yes, yes i was doing the impression of him!

Thanks Shellll


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> You know im not the cleverest! Im afraid i wouldnt have been able to find that, it was pretty funny actually! Hmm, yes, yes i was doing the impression of him!
> 
> Thanks Shellll


LOL great aint he :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

eightsnake said:


> Just a bit off topic, sorry Emmaj, though your new boy is absolutely lovely!
> 
> Farmercoope, where abouts in Hucknall are you, I was born and grew up in Hucknall, I moved to London 11 years ago...?
> 
> Lorraine



Oy!! Gerroffim...'es mine....you can't 'ave 'im :whip: . 'e is my bedwarmer.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Oy!! Gerroffim...'es mine....you can't 'ave 'im :whip: . 'e is my bedwarmer.


Has joe been hiding in your bed fenny to keep it warm :whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Well he offered to come and warm it after he had his cheese and toast the other night. I waited and waited until I couldn't wait any longer and he still hadn't showed up so I chucked a couple of dogs and a cat in instead.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Well he offered to come and warm it after he had his cheese and toast the other night. I waited and waited until I couldn't wait any longer and he still hadn't showed up so I chucked a couple of dogs and a cat in instead.


LOL how rude of him not turning up i think you should make him walk through to the loo an let chalky bite his bum :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL how rude of him not turning up i think you should make him walk through to the loo an let chalky bite his bum :2thumb::lol2:


fenny said to growl at chalky if i come to hers so merr!!

haha

and fenny my love, i got lost somewhere in wisbech i knocked on a door and got told to gerroff off is properrrteh!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> fenny said to growl at chalky if i come to hers so merr!!
> 
> haha
> 
> and fenny my love, i got lost somewhere in wisbech i knocked on a door and got told to gerroff off is properrrteh!!


 
LOL ok im really laughing as i cant see your growling your too shy an sweet when you first me people :lol2::lol2::lol2: chalky is gonna have your butt man :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


You lie i bet you dint even move from your bed tut 

dont believe him fenny :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

eightsnake said:


> Just a bit off topic, sorry Emmaj, though your new boy is absolutely lovely!
> 
> Farmercoope, where abouts in Hucknall are you, I was born and grew up in Hucknall, I moved to London 11 years ago...?
> 
> Lorraine


 
Oooh hey Lorraine, theres quite a few from round here on RFUK

I'm from near safeway? the dispatch office? minute from the market place?


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL ok im really laughing as i cant see your growling your too shy an sweet when you first me people :lol2::lol2::lol2: chalky is gonna have your butt man :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:
> 
> 
> You lie i bet you dint even move from your bed tut
> ...


 
Did ya think i was really shy when i met you!! haha, I am quite but I do be very shy! lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> Did ya think i was really shy when i met you!! haha, I am quite but I do be very shy! lol


 
Yeps lol thats why the thought of you growling at chalky has me in stitches :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Yeps lol thats why the thought of you growling at chalky has me in stitches :lol2::lol2::lol2:


haha i didnt think i was too bad!!! Hahah


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> haha i didnt think i was too bad!!! Hahah


 
LOL you wasnt bad bad but i still couldnt see you growling at a dog :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> LOL you wasnt bad bad but i still couldnt see you growling at a dog :lol2::lol2::lol2:


More of a squeak than a growl:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> More of a squeak than a growl:whistling2:


Yeah lol thats the one shell haha :no1::lol2:


OMG is anyone watching celeb big bro :lol2::lol2:

coolio's face after he ate that chillie LOLOLOL


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

This chilli eating task has to be the funniest ever LOOOOOL go Latoya :no1:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

No Im sad watching Corrie with a brew:whistling2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Haha! GRRRRRRRRRRRRR!! Show my teeth n everything  Lmao


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> No Im sad watching Corrie with a brew:whistling2:


 
LOOOOL its sooooooo funny i dont really like big bro but this task is hillarious :2thumb:



farmercoope said:


> Haha! GRRRRRRRRRRRRR!! Show my teeth n everything  Lmao


 
Oooooooooooo scarey oooooooooo you have pulled it off :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> fenny said to growl at chalky if i come to hers so merr!!
> 
> haha
> 
> and fenny my love, i got lost somewhere in wisbech i knocked on a door and got told to gerroff off is properrrteh!!


 ahhh I htink I know who that was. He was telling me the other dau about a chap who woke him up banging on hos door late one night and when he answered, there was some bloke saying did Chalky live there, then baring his lips in a snarl while brushing off toast crumbs and picking melted cheese off the front of his jumper. Was that you?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> ahhh I htink I know who that was. He was telling me the other dau about a chap who woke him up banging on hos door late one night and when he answered, there was some bloke saying did Chalky live there, then baring his lips in a snarl while brushing off toast crumbs and picking melted cheese off the front of his jumper. Was that you?


 
Sounds like it could have been going off the growl he just did up there ^^^^:lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL ok im really laughing as i cant see your growling your too shy an sweet when you first me people :lol2::lol2::lol2: chalky is gonna have your butt man :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


caught the litte beggar trying to turn on the angle grinder today with his lips pulled back. I think he was intending to grind his teeth so they were a bit sharper and more pointed and all because I told him farmercoop was coming to visit.




> You lie i bet you dint even move from your bed tut
> 
> dont believe him fenny :lol2:


 Yeah well...he's a bloke ain't he? Of course I wouldn't believe anything he said.

I mean.....men..... if they tell you it is sunny out, you should look out of the window to check.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> caught the litte beggar trying to turn on the angle grinder today with his lips pulled back. I think he was intending to grind his teeth so they were a bit sharper and more pointed and all because I told him farmercoop was coming to visit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
LOL well i can believe it if it was chalky sharpening go chalky : victory:


yeah lol men pah :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> Haha! GRRRRRRRRRRRRR!! Show my teeth n everything  Lmao


 errrrr. I did warn you didn't I? Big Ursa is very protective of his little mate Chalky. Not sure how he would take anyone growling at him.
A bite on the bum from Chalky might be the lesser of 2 evils hehehe.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> errrrr. I did warn you didn't I? Big Ursa is very protective of his little mate Chalky. Not sure how he would take anyone growling at him.
> A bite on the bum from Chalky might be the lesser of 2 evils hehehe.


 
LOOOOOOOL now i have a vision of Ursa sat on joe grinning an chalky biting his leg :no1::lol2::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> ahhh I htink I know who that was. He was telling me the other dau about a chap who woke him up banging on hos door late one night and when he answered, there was some bloke saying did Chalky live there, then baring his lips in a snarl while brushing off toast crumbs and picking melted cheese off the front of his jumper. Was that you?


 
was me! gosh such a good description n all!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> was me! gosh such a good description n all!


 
yeah very like for like :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

im watching gavin n stacey! HAhahaahah I LOVES IT


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOOOOOOOL now i have a vision of Ursa sat on joe grinning an chalky biting his leg :no1::lol2::lol2:


loves it!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> im watching gavin n stacey! HAhahaahah I LOVES IT


whats occuring ??



farmercoope said:


> loves it!!


 
Oooo an to add a lha chi poopin on your head :no1:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> whats occuring ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao i love it when she says that! I just love all there voices!

and i reckon i ought to have a chiuaua stud male barking agressively next to my ear for fun


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> Lmao i love it when she says that! I just love all there voices!
> 
> and i reckon i ought to have a chiuaua stud male barking agressively next to my ear for fun


 stayceeeeeee fram barreyyyy (spelt wrong but saying it with accent lol)



yes your really quiet creative aint you :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> stayceeeeeee fram barreyyyy (spelt wrong but saying it with accent lol)
> 
> 
> 
> yes your really quiet creative aint you :lol2:


they sometimes call me creative pete.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOOOOOOOL now i have a vision of Ursa sat on joe grinning an chalky biting his leg :no1::lol2::lol2:


He'd be holding Joe down with one huge hairy paw and syaing to Chalk "fill yer boots little man, I've got him".


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> they sometimes call me creative pete.


 
you sure it aint stinky pete :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> He'd be holding Joe down with one huge hairy paw and syaing to Chalk "fill yer boots little man, I've got him".


 
yeah an meeting them both i can see that : victory::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

creative dave then!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> yeah an meeting them both i can see that : victory::lol2:



He's such a big softy really is my 'big urs'.
Had him back at the vet today to get the wound checked where he had his 'doddies' chopped off. Newish vet nurse who doesn't yet know me, mentioned a muzzle. I gave her a withering look and told her that none of my animals needed muzzling and if ever one did, I would bring one with me and put it on outside.
I tells the big lad to lay down and he did, I told the nurse to go ahead and check his wound and she did, carefully. Meanwhile the big boy simply lay there as good as gold and didn't even tense up. If mumsie says to lay down and let a strange lady look at his 'doddies' then he knows nothing bad will happen and he lays down.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> creative dave then!


 
dave the rave hey :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> He's such a big softy really is my 'big urs'.
> Had him back at the vet today to get the wound checked where he had his 'doddies' chopped off. Newish vet nurse who doesn't yet know me, mentioned a muzzle. I gave her a withering look and told her that none of my animals needed muzzling and if ever one did, I would bring one with me and put it on outside.
> I tells the big lad to lay down and he did, I told the nurse to go ahead and check his wound and she did, carefully. Meanwhile the big boy simply lay there as good as gold and didn't even tense up. If mumsie says to lay down and let a strange lady look at his 'doddies' then he knows nothing bad will happen and he lays down.


 
awwwwwww bless him he is a big softy an a gorgas one at that :flrt::flrt:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> dave the rave hey :lol2:


creative joe then! hmmf


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> creative joe then! hmmf


 
well joe is ya name :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> well joe is ya name :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


 an creatives my game.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> an creatives my game.


 
awwwwwwww joe okies  bless ya hun:lol2:: victory:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> an creatives my game.


 Well my back is very painful again this evening. Any chance you can come round and get creative with the plasterboard I still haven't managed to nail onto the battens. Then a back massage atferward?
Then you can beggar off home again.:lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Well my back is very painful again this evening. Any chance you can come round and get creative with the plasterboard I still haven't managed to nail onto the battens. Then a back massage atferward?
> Then you can beggar off home again.:lol2:


if you want your plasterboard looking like erm, a badgers arse, then sure!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> if you want your plasterboard looking like erm, a badgers arse, then sure!


 That sounds creative for sure.:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> if you want your plasterboard looking like erm, a badgers arse, then sure!


 
wow now that is creative :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> That sounds creative for sure.:lol2:


LOL great minds : victory:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL great minds : victory:


 Oi reckon we must be telepathetics or psychopathetic or whatever it's called.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Oi reckon we must be telepathetics or psychopathetic or whatever it's called.


i reckon so too which ever it is :lol2:

Its still snowing here arrrrrrrrrrrr gonna be all icey an horrid in the morn :bash:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> i reckon so too which ever it is :lol2:
> 
> Its still snowing here arrrrrrrrrrrr gonna be all icey an horrid in the morn :bash:


 
eeep, get the sled dogs out, its a must


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> eeep, get the sled dogs out, its a must


 
LOL their aint enough of it yet plus i dont have a sled so it looses the effect :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Be frugal like Fenny just use a tin tray and some string:whistling2:


----------



## eightsnake (Jul 20, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> Oooh hey Lorraine, theres quite a few from round here on RFUK
> 
> I'm from near safeway? the dispatch office? minute from the market place?


Yep, know it well, my parents live up the top of Watnall road virtually opposite the first entrance to Rolls Royce, not the main factory one.
My dad used to work there but is retired and walks his lurcher and other crossbreed on the airfield, Bulwell Hall etc.

I am up there tomorrow and wednesday for a course at Trent Business School, they give us hotel rooms etc but I always prefer to stay at mum and dads so i can get spoilt again....

Kinda miss old Hucknall...

Lorraine


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> i reckon so too which ever it is :lol2:
> 
> Its still snowing here arrrrrrrrrrrr gonna be all icey an horrid in the morn :bash:


 You got snow??? I'm in me bikini here.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Be frugal like Fenny just use a tin tray and some string:whistling2:


I was going to suggest that hehe. Oh you lot know me so well:lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

eightsnake said:


> Yep, know it well, my parents live up the top of Watnall road virtually opposite the first entrance to Rolls Royce, not the main factory one.
> My dad used to work there but is retired and walks his lurcher and other crossbreed on the airfield, Bulwell Hall etc.
> 
> I am up there tomorrow and wednesday for a course at Trent Business School, they give us hotel rooms etc but I always prefer to stay at mum and dads so i can get spoilt again....
> ...


 
Oooh yeah i no! aint it a small world! ragmouth from heres from Hucknall too!

Hucknall has its good points, not many though! haha


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> You got snow??? I'm in me bikini here.


god then fenland winds ull give ya a shock then eh!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> god then fenland winds ull give ya a shock then eh!


it's boilin' here. We're having a heatwave. I mean, instead of goats, I should be keeping camels it's so hot.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> it's boilin' here. We're having a heatwave. I mean, instead of goats, I should be keeping camels it's so hot.


your kidding, my nipples have been glued back on im so cold!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Be frugal like Fenny just use a tin tray and some string:whistling2:


 
LOL knowing my luck the string would snap :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> You got snow??? I'm in me bikini here.


 
yeah its all frozen now arghhhhhhhhh no dog walks till its gone cos i aint risking breaking a leg or mi neck :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> it's boilin' here. We're having a heatwave. I mean, instead of goats, I should be keeping camels it's so hot.


LOOOL i can see you fenny queen of the camels :notworthy:



farmercoope said:


> your kidding, my nipples have been glued back on im so cold!!


LOL that made me laugh so they aint chapple hat pegs then ?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Oh Joe...............with ya long john silvers..............where is ya :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOOOL i can see you fenny queen of the camels :notworthy:


eww camel milk!!

LOL that made me laugh so they aint chapple hat pegs then ?[/quote]

no they bloody aint!!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> eww camel milk!!
> 
> LOL that made me laugh so they aint chapple hat pegs then ?


no they bloody aint!!![/quote]

so you dont wanna borrow the vaseline then ?.............will you be okies with your lard :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

:whistling2:


Emmaj said:


> so you dont wanna borrow the vaseline then ?.............will you be okies with your lard :whistling2::lol2:


Im sure ill be fine, ill just use some perfume in the lard to make it smell nice and itll all be okay! Might sting a bit but im sure i can handle it if its saving me money!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> :whistling2:
> 
> Im sure ill be fine, ill just use some perfume in the lard to make it smell nice and itll all be okay! Might sting a bit but im sure i can handle it if its saving me money!


 
Nah you should be safe will only sting if they are cracked : victory: i have some brittney fantasy you can borrow if you so wish my man :lol2:

yeps you bargin hunting cost cutter you :2thumb:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

i thinks that would be just my smell!:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> i thinks that would be just my smell!:lol2:


well i will keep it on the shelf for next time you come over :2thumb:: victory::lol2:


Jon an lucy should be coming over soon at some point :2thumb: is ya coming over with them again ?


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> well i will keep it on the shelf for next time you come over :2thumb:: victory::lol2:
> 
> 
> Jon an lucy should be coming over soon at some point :2thumb: is ya coming over with them again ?


Yeah keep it handy, got to be smelling good all the while!!

and i donts no!:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> Yeah keep it handy, got to be smelling good all the while!!
> 
> and i donts no!:whistling2:


LOL well ask them if you can come over with them when they come :bash::lol2:

gawd it aint rocket science ya know :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL well ask them if you can come over with them when they come :bash::lol2:
> 
> gawd it aint rocket science ya know :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


Haha i knows it aint

I think Lucy said when they come over i can anyway!:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> Haha i knows it aint
> 
> I think Lucy said when they come over i can anyway!:2thumb:


 

see lol it aint too difficult is it :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


hows the assignment coming on long john :whistling2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

:censor::censor:


Emmaj said:


> see lol it aint too difficult is it :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:
> 
> 
> hows the assignment coming on long john :whistling2::lol2::lol2:


not good, its in my folder still! lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> :censor::censor:
> 
> not good, its in my folder still! lol


 

LOL tut thats no good it has to been in on friday :devil::lol2::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL tut thats no good it has to been in on friday :devil::lol2::lol2:


i no right! ergh i hate it! hahah


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> i no right! ergh i hate it! hahah


 
but it will be worth it in the end :2thumb:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> but it will be worth it in the end :2thumb:


it will, but im just stuck! lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> it will, but im just stuck! lol


 
bless ya hun :lol2:

maybes you just have like a mental block or somat do something else for a while then come back to it :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> bless ya hun :lol2:
> 
> maybes you just have like a mental block or somat do something else for a while then come back to it :lol2:


have been doing something else all morning! hhaa, right im closing rfuk down!


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

em, i have to say it
i doubt anyone is as patient as you
you are a true gem

to see these pics is so nice, all them dogs who couldve been god knows where in god knows whos house

you deserve a "D.O.W.G" the dog equivalent of an mbe 

xxx bless ya hun


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> have been doing something else all morning! hhaa, right im closing rfuk down!


 
Go joe go joe :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

elliottreed said:


> em, i have to say it
> i doubt anyone is as patient as you
> you are a true gem
> 
> ...


 
LOL thanks hun i dont know about patient lol mental crazy an possibly unstable come to mind :2thumb:

but thanks hun its lovely of you to say :flrt:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Go joe go joe :2thumb::lol2:


 didnt last long but atleast ive done task one and some of task two out of three!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> didnt last long but atleast ive done task one and some of task two out of three!


 
*pats joe on the head*

whos a clever boy then :2thumb:

well done :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:

:no1:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> *pats joe on the head*
> 
> whos a clever boy then :2thumb:
> 
> ...


so i dont even get a treat! :O


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> so i dont even get a treat! :O


 
you can cuddle a skunk if you can catch one when you come with jon an luce :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> you can cuddle a skunk if you can catch one when you come with jon an luce :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


can catch them better than you can!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> can catch them better than you can!


 
LOL i dont really need to catch them i leave them to it sooooooooo hey ho :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL i dont really need to catch them i leave them to it sooooooooo hey ho :lol2:


unless ya going out eh!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> unless ya going out eh!


 
Nopes they stay out all the time now :lol2:

i have moved everything im bothered about getting broken so just leave them to it :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Nopes they stay out all the time now :lol2:
> 
> i have moved everything im bothered about getting broken so just leave them to it :lol2:


Ooooo!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> Ooooo!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
I know good hey...............they wasnt impressed with me today as i cleaned out one of their dens :lol2:

Had to be done though was starting to hummmmmm:lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> I know good hey...............they wasnt impressed with me today as i cleaned out one of their dens :lol2:
> 
> Had to be done though was starting to hummmmmm:lol2:


Haha ewww! lol
bless um!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> Haha ewww! lol
> bless um!


 
Hmmm i can think of other things than blessing................i found 4 socks......a pair of knickers............3 pairs of lews boxers..........2 of his school shirts...........a duster...............3 tea towels inamongst the nest lol:lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Hmmm i can think of other things than blessing................i found 4 socks......a pair of knickers............3 pairs of lews boxers..........2 of his school shirts...........a duster...............3 tea towels inamongst the nest lol:lol2:


an a partridge in a pear treeeee


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> an a partridge in a pear treeeee


 
LOOOOOL nerys was on about doing a xmas my skunk stole from me song :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOOOOOL nerys was on about doing a xmas my skunk stole from me song :lol2::lol2::lol2:


 
LMAO,

random.com  I can just imagine you singing that...

on the first day of xmas my skunk stole from me

a pair of lews undies...




or have i got the wrong end of the stick?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> LMAO,
> 
> random.com  I can just imagine you singing that...
> 
> ...


 
Nooooooooooo Nerys was singing that down the phone to me last night haha 

rory sorted their skunkies house den out an found loads of stuff they had stole an stashed too thats what got her thinking :lol2::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Nooooooooooo Nerys was singing that down the phone to me last night haha
> 
> rory sorted their skunkies house den out an found loads of stuff they had stole an stashed too thats what got her thinking :lol2::lol2:


HAHA, i got it for once yesss!:lol2:

i bet theyre ws so much stuff in there! lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> HAHA, i got it for once yesss!:lol2:
> 
> i bet theyre ws so much stuff in there! lol


 
LOL yips triple what i found probs more :2thumb::lol2::lol2:


----------

